# First Cycle need Help with Diet!



## Phantom331 (Dec 12, 2012)

This is going to be my First cycle and im looking to pack on some weight. And no im not doing just Test as my First cycle. Im doing the The 20lb Beginner Cycle from Alin. Witch consists of:

WEEKS 1-6: 1ml (450mg) Stealth Super Test / 2ml (500mg) Stealth Equipoise / 30mg BP Dianabol Every Day and 10mg Nolvadex Every Day
    WEEKS 7-10: 1ml (450mg) Stealth Super Test / 2ml (500mg) Stealth Equipoise Every Week and 10mg Nolvadex Every Day

For those who don't know.
My height is 5'7
Weight is 165Lbs
My BF is steady around 4%
An i eat like a pig, but i was wondering if any of you had a nice diet or nutrition guide i would love to try it out.

This is my first Thread, so take it easy lol 

Thanks!! :action-smiley-041:


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 12, 2012)

Judging by your stats and pic in your avatar you don't look like you are holding much fat. At 4% bf you should have no problem keeping the fat off. Keep piling in the food while on your cycle and you should grow!! Check out the article section in this forum for preset diets and see which one would work best for you.


----------



## Phantom331 (Dec 13, 2012)

ProFIT said:


> Judging by your stats and pic in your avatar you don't look like you are holding much fat. At 4% bf you should have no problem keeping the fat off. Keep piling in the food while on your cycle and you should grow!! Check out the article section in this forum for preset diets and see which one would work best for you.



Thank you very much for the Info! Yea im honestly not to worried about the BF% because if i go on a cycle ide assume the Danabol is going to swell me up anyways. I really just had a stupid question as to what to eat like during my PCT, as im looking to keep 90% of my gains.. I know this will be hard due to my VERY fast metabolism. But im not good with the math part on calorie intake honestly. Im poorly educated on nutrition, =(


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 26, 2012)

4% is an insanely low bf to be at unless you are looking to compete in the very near future. What I would be focusing on diet wise due to your extremely fast metabolism is slow digestive carbs and proteins. This is just a general answer as I'm not too sure of your current diet but it may be worth posting a general days food intake so we can critique and help you out from there. I wish you well or your first cycle but I will say I think you should get your diet sorted prior to starting. Especially if you want the best out of the gear. Nutrition is key


----------

